# إذا كان تعدد الزوجات محرم، إذن لماذا نرى أن هذا يمارس في الكتاب المقدس؟



## اليسوس انيستي (8 مارس 2012)

*إذا كان تعدد الزوجات محرم، إذن لماذا نرى أن هذا يمارس في الكتاب المقدس؟
1.  إن تعدد الزوجات يعتبر شيئاً ضد الطبيعة البشرية. لا توجد امرأة سواء كانت مسيحية ، مسلمة أو يهودية أو حتى ملحدة تسعد برؤية زوجها في أحضان امرأة أخرى.عندما خلق الله آدم ، خلق له حواء  واحدة وليس أربعة .
2 .  في العهد القديم لم يدع الله إلى تعدد الزوجات ، كان هو اختيار بشري والذي به فسد الإنسان.  لقد أفسدت  زوجات  سليمان  حياته وانتهى به الأمر إلى انه عصى إله إسرائيل وقام بعبادة الأوثان.
3.   أما في العهد الجديد  فقد أوضح المسيح شريعة المرأة الواحدة  لرجل واحد. قال السيد المسيح "ولكن من بدء الخليقة ذكراً وأنثى خلقهما الله. من اجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته  ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا إذا ليس بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد " (مرقس 10:6-8)
*​


----------



## ++Narawas++ (20 أبريل 2012)

أشكرك أخي الكريم رد مفيد ومختصر


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 أبريل 2012)

يعنى نريد توضيح الآتى :-
تعدد الزوجات فى  سرد الكتاب الالهى  الموحى به -لم يكن  تشريعاً . ولم يكن  سماحاً
تعدد الزيجات  كان   سبباً ونتيجةً  للفساد  وإلى الفساد.وإلى جرائم وأغلاط كثيرة   بعضها موضحة  فى القصص إلإلهى -فى السرد وبعضها   أشير إليه  ضمنا ًولم يتم تفصيل...
التشريع الادبي الكتابي   عموما ً(والزيجى خصوصاً)   إلى  إرتقاْء  وإلى   تسامى وإعلاء  فى إتجاه واحد تصاعدى بلا نكوص أو إرتداد .


----------



## ياسر الجندى (20 أبريل 2012)

طيب اسمحوا لى بمناوشة خفيفة 

التثنية
21: 15 اذا كان لرجل امراتان احداهما محبوبة و الاخرى مكروهة فولدتا له بنين المحبوبة و 
المكروهة فان كان الابن البكر للمكروهة

21: 16 فيوم يقسم لبنيه ما كان له لا يحل له ان يقدم ابن المحبوبة بكرا على ابن المكروهة البكر


وهذا يهودياع الكاهن !

أخبار الأيام الثانية

24: 3 و اتخذ يهوياداع له امراتين فولد بنين و بنات


صموئيل الأول

1: 1 كان رجل من رامتايم صوفيم من جبل افرايم اسمه القانة بن يروحام بن اليهو بن توحو بن صوف هو افرايمي​1: 2 و له امراتان اسم الواحدة حنة و اسم الاخرى فننة و كان لفننة اولاد و اما حنة فلم يكن لها اولاد
 
طيب
هذا سكوت من الله ( المشرع ) !
فكيف يسكت أو يتاخر عن بيانه فى وقت الحاجة ؟!


----------



## Abdel Messih (20 أبريل 2012)

> فكيف يسكت أو يتاخر عن بيانه فى وقت الحاجة ؟!


*مين قال انه سكت ؟؟ هو مش العهد الجديد  فقد أوضح المسيح شريعة المرأة الواحدة   لرجل واحد. قال السيد المسيح "ولكن من بدء الخليقة ذكراً وأنثى خلقهما  الله. من اجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته  ويكون الاثنان جسدا  واحدا إذا ليس بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد " *​


----------



## ++Narawas++ (20 أبريل 2012)

*ياسر الجندي في العهد القديم لا توجد أي وصية تحلل الزواج  في أكثر من إمراة ولكن تلك الوصية في التثنية تتكلم عن الذي تزوج بإمراتين ولكن لم يشجع العهد القديم أبدا على تعدد الزوجات مثلما يشجع الإسلام ويقول أنكحو ماطاب لكم من النساء من مثنى وثلاث ورباع

لذلك قديماً كان تعدد الزوجات إختيار بشري 
وأما في العهد الجديد فقد حرم الله هذا الإختيار البشري 
من اجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته  ويكون الاثنان جسدا  واحدا إذا ليس بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد*


----------



## ++Narawas++ (20 أبريل 2012)

*وأضيف 
*


> *
> حاول ان تفصل بين افعال البشر و منهم الأنبياء و الرسل و بين وصايا الله, فلا يوجد في العهد القديم وصية تصرح تعدد الزوجات, بل حرمت في العهد الجديد
> 
> الزواج بامرأة واحدة واضح في قصة آدم وحواء حيث أن الله خلق زوجة واحدة لآدم.
> ...


----------



## ++Narawas++ (20 أبريل 2012)

*وأضيف أيضا كلام قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث
عن سبب تعدد الزوجات في العهد القديم
*


> *لانه بهذا النسل ستتبارك الارض اذ ان منه سيخرج المسيح *
> 
> *كان مجئ المسيح او المسيا المنتظر هو امل كل فرد من  افراد الشعب حتى ان المرأة السامرية ـ على الرغم من انها كانت خاطئة ـ قالت  للسيد المسيح قبل ان يعلن لها ذاته :" انا اعلم ان مسيا الذي يقال له  المسيح ياتي فمتى جاء ذاك يخبرنا بكل شيء." ( يو 4 : 25 ) *
> 
> ...


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 أبريل 2012)

الاخ الــــــــــغير مسيحى :- قدم من فضلك   إثنين أو ثلاثة  نصوص واضحة صريحة كاملة متكاملة مترابطة حول   وصية أو  أمر إلهى تشريعى  بوجوب تعديد الزيجات !!!من الكتاب المقدس بعهديه.
-قدم إثنين أو ثلاثة  نصوص واضحة صريحة كاملة متكاملة حول وصية إلهية  أمر تشريعى إلهى  بجواز تعديد الزيجات  !!!  من الكتاب المقدسي بعهدية .
>>>>   قال المسيح أن   الله   من  أجل إقراره  بغلاظة وقساوة  (قلوب وأعناق )هذا الشعب   (الإسرائيلى)  تجاوز عن التعرض لزيجات  تمموها هم - مهما كانت مخالفة للشريعة -  درء للأضرار   التى كانت   من الممكن أن تحدث   لو الله   أصر على تفتيت أسر قد قامت بالفعل وأولاد قد ولدوا بالفعل .
+ الله  الراعى الصالح تعامل مع  أمر  واقــــــــع بالفعـــــل ...  فحظر  التطليق الافترائي -وحظر التمييز الكيدى بين أبناء الزيجات  - وحظر فى التطليق التلاعب والتزييف والانكار بإن أوجب تسجيله كتابةً وتشهيد الجماعة الايمانية  عليه.وحظر التلاعب فى الزيجات والطلاقات -ليس كنظام اطلقات الثلاثة والمحلل و..من أمور تشمئز منها الفطرة الانسانية.


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 أبريل 2012)

موضوع هام وجيد


----------



## ياسر الجندى (20 أبريل 2012)

> ElectericCurrent قال:
> 
> 
> > الاخ الــــــــــغير مسيحى :- قدم من فضلك إثنين أو ثلاثة نصوص واضحة صريحة كاملة متكاملة مترابطة حول وصية أو أمر إلهى تشريعى بوجوب تعديد الزيجات !!!من الكتاب المقدس بعهديه.
> ...


----------



## ++Narawas++ (20 أبريل 2012)

*ياسر الجندي لو سمحت أرجع لردود الصفحة الأولى وستجد الإجابات الشافية 
قلنا أن جميع اليهود كانت يتمنون أن يأتي المسيح من نسلهم وكان يتزوجون أكثر من إمراة 
الموضوع إنتهى *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 أبريل 2012)

أولا  :::  أنا   مسيحى  ...وهذا يشرفنى جدا جدا ويباركنى .
مفهوم وصية واستحباب  ووجوب   - على الرغم من أنك فسرتها بطريقة -  غير مسيحية وأسقطت عليها  .. ثقافتك كالعادة - 
تفضل قدم  أنت  أى مجموعة نصوص نستدل بيها على   واحدة من هذه المسميات وصية -أو امر إلهى  بوجوب أو بجواز ذلك.
   سكوت = عدم نهى = ليس معناه  سماح تشريعى  =   ليس معناه إباحة
تفضل راجع تعليقات ارقام 1  -9
من فضلك إقرأ
حتى لا نعيد الكلام
-الـــتــــــدرج  فى  التشريع بما يناسب النضج  الروحى والادبي للشعب - فى إتجاه  واحد فقط بلا نكوص ولا إرتباك .
-  إقرار ::  أمور واقعة   نظراً  لترتب   شبكة من العلاقات الانسانية الاسرية التى ليس من المصلحة نسفها نهائياً نسفاً  فورياً....
- إرتبط   التزاوج  فى تلك الفترة  بضرورة التناسل   أساساً  والتناسل المتعدد أرتبط بعقيدة ذلك الشعب بالاعداد لمملكة  الرب ومجئ المسيح المسيا ملك ملوك الارض +
فبمجئ الرب يسوع الهنا  إنتفي ذلك الغرض والعذر.


----------



## ++Narawas++ (20 أبريل 2012)

*تعدد الزوجات محرم غصبن عنك وعن غيرك

في سفر التكوين الأصحاح الثاني **عندما خلق أدم وحواء*
*
الروح القدس أرشد موسى أن يكتب
 وصية الإلتصاق بالزوجة الواحدة *  *لذلك يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكونان جسدا **واحدا (سفر التكوين 2:24**)*


----------



## Abdel Messih (20 أبريل 2012)

++NARAWAS++ قال:


> *تعدد الزوجات محرم غصبن عنك وعن غيرك
> 
> في سفر التكوين الأصحاح الثاني **عندما خلق أدم وحواء*
> *
> ...


*بشويش بس منغير زعيق كتير :99:
أخى الحبيب ياسر لا يوجد أى نص فى الكتاب المقدس بعهديه بكل أسفاره و أصحاحاته و آياته يسمح بزواج أكثر من زوجة اما اذا وجدت انت نص فقل لنا عليه 
موضوع انك وجدت أحد قد تزوج أكثر من واحدة فقد شرحنا الأسباب و النتائج و منهم ما قاله أخى **++NARAWAS++*
*أن جميع اليهود كانت يتمنون أن يأتي المسيح من نسلهم وكان يتزوجون أكثر من إمراة 
و هو ما أكّد عليه أخى **ElectericCurrent
*إرتبط    التزاوج  فى تلك الفترة  بضرورة التناسل   أساساً  والتناسل المتعدد أرتبط  بعقيدة ذلك الشعب بالاعداد لمملكة  الرب ومجئ المسيح المسيا ملك ملوك الارض
*و ما وضعه أخى صاحب الموضوع *اليسوس انيستي من نتائج :
*لقد أفسدت  زوجات  سليمان  حياته وانتهى به الأمر إلى انه عصى إله إسرائيل وقام بعبادة الأوثان.*

*ان أستطعت حضرتك تجيب نص واحد يقول بهذا فتفضل بوعضه *
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=113175​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (20 أبريل 2012)

زميلى ( المسيحى ) الكتريك
تزوج ابراهيم سارة ومن بعدها هاجر 
ثنتان
ونكح يعقوب ليا وراحيل وكمان جاريتين 
أربع حلائل !
قل لى 
هل فعل هذين ( النبيين ) فى عينى الرب شرا ؟


----------



## Abdel Messih (20 أبريل 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> زميلى ( المسيحى ) الكتريك
> تزوج ابراهيم سارة ومن بعدها هاجر
> ثنتان
> ونكح يعقوب ليا وراحيل وكمان جاريتين
> ...


نكح فى القسم المسيحى يا عزيزى أسمها تزوج 
اما بالنسبة لسؤالك فالاجابة نعم فى عينى الرب شر لذلك كان اسماعيل ولدا وحشيا :
َإِنَّهُ يَكُونُ إِنْسَانًا وَحْشِيًّا، يَدُهُ عَلَى كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ، وَيَدُ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ عَلَيْهِ، وَأَمَامَ جَمِيعِ إِخْوَتِهِ يَسْكُنُ».
واول اعمال وحشيه اظهرها كانت ضد اسرته :
وَرَأَتْ سَارَةُ ابْنَ هَاجَرَ الْمِصْرِيَّةِ الَّذِي وَلَدَتْهُ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ يَمْزَحُ،
 فَقَالَتْ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ: «اطْرُدْ هذِهِ الْجَارِيَةَ وَابْنَهَا، لأَنَّ ابْنَ هذِهِ الْجَارِيَةِ لاَ يَرِثُ مَعَ ابْنِي إِسْحَاقَ».
 فَقَبُحَ الْكَلاَمُ جِدًّا فِي عَيْنَيْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لِسَبَبِ ابْنِهِ.
فَقَالَ اللهُ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ: «لاَ يَقْبُحُ فِي عَيْنَيْكَ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْغُلاَمِ وَمِنْ أَجْلِ جَارِيَتِكَ. فِي كُلِّ مَا تَقُولُ لَكَ سَارَةُ اسْمَعْ لِقَوْلِهَا، لأَنَّهُ بِإِسْحَاقَ يُدْعَى لَكَ نَسْلٌ.
*وهذه كانت سبب متاعب لابراهيم في اسرته وهكذا دائما نتائج تعداد الزواج ينتج متاعب كثيره*

*اما بالنسبة ليعقوب فقد تم خداعه فى زواجه فهو أحب راحيل فقط و بالتالى فالأمر مكروه لدى يعقوب اما موضوع الجاريتين فانا مش فاكرو لو تضع لى الشاهد من الكتاب المقدس تكون مشكور *​


----------



## ++Narawas++ (20 أبريل 2012)

*نعم عزيزي ياسر كل الأنبياء بشر خاطئون مثلنا

اما بخصوص جاريتان يعقوب فهو تزوجهم فهن جورايه وزوجاته في نفس الوقت
ردينا مئة مرة على هذا الكلاااام مافي جوراي في الكتاب المقدس إلا بالزوااااج *


----------



## Abdel Messih (20 أبريل 2012)

*عزيزى ياسر فى المسيحية يقول سفر المزامير :*
[Q-BIBLE]*الكل زاغوا معا فسدوا*[/Q-BIBLE]
*مش الكل الا النبياء !! الكل بلا استسناء زاغوا معا فسدوا *
​


----------



## ++Narawas++ (20 أبريل 2012)

<b>ردا على كلامك عن جواري يعقوب 

 1 فَلَمَّا رَاتْ رَاحِيلُ انَّهَا لَمْ تَلِدْ لِيَعْقُوبَ غَارَتْ رَاحِيلُ مِنْ 
اخْتِهَا وَقَالَتْ لِيَعْقُوبَ: «هَبْ لِي بَنِينَ وَالَّا فَانَا امُوتُ». 
 2 فَحَمِيَ غَضَبُ يَعْقُوبَ عَلَى رَاحِيلَ وَقَالَ: «الَعَلِّي مَكَانَ اللهِ الَّذِي مَنَعَ عَنْكِ ثَمْرَةَ الْبَطْنِ؟» 
 3 فَقَالَتْ: «هُوَذَا جَارِيَتِي بَلْهَةُ. ادْخُلْ عَلَيْهَا فَتَلِدَ عَلَى رُكْبَتَيَّ وَارْزَقُ انَا ايْضا مِنْهَا بَنِينَ». 
 4 فَاعْطَتْهُ بَلْهَةَ جَارِيَتَهَا زَوْجَةً فَدَخَلَ عَلَيْهَا يَعْقُوبُ 
 5 فَحَبِلَتْ بَلْهَةُ وَوَلَدَتْ لِيَعْقُوبَ ابْنا​ اذا (بلهة) الجارية ، صارت زوجة ، ولم يدخل عليها بصفتها جارية أو ملك يمين ، بل زووووووووجة !!

تكوين 30
9 وَلَمَّا رَاتْ لَيْئَةُ انَّهَا تَوَقَّفَتْ عَنِ الْوِلادَةِ اخَذَتْ زِلْفَةَ جَارِيَتَهَا وَاعْطَتْهَا لِيَعْقُوبَ زَوْجَةً 
10 فَوَلَدَتْ زِلْفَةُ جَارِيَةُ لَيْئَةَ لِيَعْقُوبَ ابْنا.
​و (زلفة) أيضًا الجارية صارت زوجة ليعقوب ، و أنجب منها 

ملكات اليمين التي في دينك الإسلام هي الزنا بعينه 

</b>


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 أبريل 2012)

الاخ الغير مسيحى الذى مجرد الحوار معه  فى الدين فى أماكن التجمعات البشرية أو ع الانترنت يؤدى إلى السجن المشدد  -  ناهيك عن حرق المنازل والصيدليات والسيارات - والترحيل والطرد الجماعى من الاوطان والبيوت والبلدان.
--------
أنا لازلت  عند طلبي من سيادتك   تقديم نصوص صريحة بوجوب أو حتى بجواز أو حتى النص على السماح تشريعيا  بإتمام زيجات متعددة  من الكتاب المقدس ,
وطال إنتظارى
-------------
أوردت لى مثال إبراهيم وإعتبرتها سيادتك  - سُنة- عن إبراهيم 
فهل هناك سُنة فى القول ((  لعلى أُرزق منها بنين  تك 16-الايه   2- فتلد  على ركبتّى وأُرزق منها البنين  تك 30-الايه 3))هل  يقبل هذا القول عقلا أو أدبيا أو تشريعيا  فى العهدين . لاحظ من المتكلم فى كل هاته العبارات -والكتاب أورد  فى السرد الالهى للقصة  الاقوال على أخطائها وخطاياها الغير مقبولة إطلاقا 
هذه لم تكن تشريعات  إطلاقاً  -هى تصرفات متعجلة بشرية من واقع  تعجل هؤلاء الاشخاص لتحقيق وعود الله لهم فتسرعوا وراء أفكارهم وتصرفاتهم البشرية المحضة  وكان لذلك كله نتائجه الشديدة   الاسى  والاذى ... الكتاب أدان كل هذه التصرفات ضمنا فى السرد.
الإخوة ردوا   عنى ردود  افضل مما كنت سأرد   أنا 
أو بالاحرى  الكتاب المقدس  هو الذى رد عن نفسه
إحتراماتى


----------



## ++Narawas++ (28 أبريل 2012)

*يا مسلمين حتى أن إنجيل برنابا المزيف 
نهى عن الزواج بأكثر من امرأة كما جاء في ص 125 و 178*


----------



## leeza (7 مايو 2012)

*أستغفر الله العظيم*
*الرجل المسلم يتزوج اثنتان منهم اكثر ولكن الافضل الزواج بدل من الزنى وارتكاب الفواحش*
*صدقوني مفيش رجل مسيحي متزوج وعنده ظروف مثلا الزوجة مكروهة وفي شريعتكم لايجوز له التزوج بأخرى وبذلك يلتفت للحرام والزنى وانا وجدت كثرا من الرجال المسيحين يبوحون بأسرارهم لذلك يارب أشوفكم كلكم ربنا هداكم للاسلام وصدقوني ان الاسلام دين الوسطية والعدل*​


----------



## hapracadapra (8 مايو 2012)

اليسوس انيستي قال:


> *إذا كان تعدد الزوجات محرم، إذن لماذا نرى أن هذا يمارس في الكتاب المقدس؟
> .عندما خلق الله آدم ، خلق له حواء  واحدة وليس أربعة .
> 
> *​


أعتقد ان هذا الإستشهاد جانبه الصواب فخلق آدم كان خلق إيجاد وكذا زوجته هو خلق إيجاد  أيضا وليس خلق تكاثر ، أي ان الله في خلق الإيجاد خلق رجلا واحدا وامرأة واحدة ويليها خلق التكاثر بعد الزواج والحبل إلي الإنجاب .
إذن فكرة أن يخلق الله أكثر من شخص كخلق أيجاد فكرة غير واردة لأنه لم يخلق أكثر من آدم واحد  وبالتالي خلق له إمرأة واحدة والموضوع لا علاقة له بالتعدد من قريب أو بعيد.​


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 مايو 2012)

*نبدأ،،




أعتقد ان هذا الإستشهاد جانبه الصواب فخلق آدم كان خلق إيجاد وكذا زوجته هو خلق إيجاد  أيضا وليس خلق تكاثر

أنقر للتوسيع...

لم نتكلم في أنه خلق إيجاد أو تكاثر من الاساس، لكن الشيء المهم، لماذا لم يخلق له 4 حوات؟!!!




أي ان الله في خلق الإيجاد خلق رجلا واحدا وامرأة واحدة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

عارفين، اية الجديد ؟
ليه مافيش4؟




ويليها خلق التكاثر بعد الزواج والحبل إلي الإنجاب .

أنقر للتوسيع...

نورت عدالة المحكمة 




إذن فكرة أن يخلق الله أكثر من شخص كخلق أيجاد فكرة غير واردة

أنقر للتوسيع...

منطق كالعادة فاسد، فانت تقول غير واردة وسببك :



لأنه لم يخلق أكثر من آدم واحد

أنقر للتوسيع...

فأنت تقيس المنطق على ما حدث فعلا وهذا فساد للمنطق الخاص بك بوضوح، لانه لو كان خلق آدم واحد واربعين حواء لقلت ان خلقه آدم واحد وحواء واحدة فكرة غير واردة!
فانت لم تعطي سبب لعدم إمكانية حدوث الفكرة سوى انه هذا ما حدث فعلا وهذا ليس سببا بل مزاح!




 وبالتالي خلق له إمرأة واحدة والموضوع لا علاقة له بالتعدد من قريب أو بعيد.

أنقر للتوسيع...

لم أرك أضفت شيئا واحدا!!

لماذا لم يخلق له 4 لينجب منهم جميعا؟؟!!

أتمنى الا يكون ردك "لا يُسأل عما يفعل وهم يُسألون".. فقد تعودنا على ردودك غير المنطقية والتي تهرب من الإكمال في مناشتها دوماً..


*


----------



## The Antiochian (8 مايو 2012)

*



أستغفر الله العظيم
الرجل المسلم يتزوج اثنتان منهم اكثر ولكن الافضل الزواج بدل من الزنى وارتكاب الفواحش
صدقوني مفيش رجل مسيحي متزوج وعنده ظروف مثلا الزوجة مكروهة وفي شريعتكم لايجوز له التزوج بأخرى وبذلك يلتفت للحرام والزنى وانا وجدت كثرا من الرجال المسيحين يبوحون بأسرارهم لذلك يارب أشوفكم كلكم ربنا هداكم للاسلام وصدقوني ان الاسلام دين الوسطية والعدل

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*
للأسف أختي الحبيبة هذا ما زرعه الإسلام في النفوس ، وهو النظر إلى الإنسان كعبد لشهواته .
فالمسيحية تسمو بالإنسان فوق شهواته ولا تحول الزنى لحلال ، لأن التعدد زنى وقرف .
أنا لا أتخيل أن يكون الرجل في سرير أخرى بعلم زوجته ودون أن تستطيع فتح فمها ، هذا مقزز .

ترى هل إذا حدثت مشاكل أو تقاعس من الزوج المسلم في واجبه الزوجي تلتفت المسلمة للفحش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أم أنها من حجر ؟؟؟؟؟

لا حل إلا بالسمو فوق الشهوات وليس العكس ، وكل المجتمعات المحضرة تجرم هذا التعدد المريض .
لك كل المحبة .​*​​​


----------



## leeza (8 مايو 2012)

*الصديق العزيز*
*هل يكبت الانسان شهواته؟*
*هل نستطيع ان نلغي مشاعرنا ؟*
*أبدا أبدا لاننا هكذا خلقنا الله سبحانه وتعالى*
*بعدين كم من اسرة سعيدة تتكون من زوجات  ايضا هل تنفي وتجزم ان الشباب المسحي )ليس الجميع بل الاغلب* الذي لايستطيع الزواج او التخلص من زوجته فانه يلتفت للحرام لذلك ما اجمل ان يكون الرجل متمتعا بحقه الشرعي والمراة كذلك بدل متكون وحيدة ومكبوتة تجد الرجل الذي يشبع رغباتها ويتولاها برعايته*
*يعني اقسم لك انني في مدرستي صديقتي المسيحية تحسدني على الاسلام الذي ينظم علاقة الرجل والمراة والزواج فهي من اربع سنين وهي معلقة ومش قاددرة تتطلق وتتزوج يعني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## leeza (8 مايو 2012)

*ترى هل إذا حدثت مشاكل أو تقاعس من الزوج المسلم في واجبه الزوجي تلتفت المسلمة للفحش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
* أم أنها من حجر ؟؟؟؟؟
ياصديق من حق الزوجة المتضررة ان تطلب الطلاق وتتزوج ايضا الرجل مأمور بالعدل والمبيت عند الاثنتان لذلك لايجبر الاسلام الزوجة على العيش رغما عنها وهي تشعر بالظلم من الزوج لذلك الشرع واضح وصريح​*
*


----------



## The Antiochian (8 مايو 2012)

> *الصديق العزيز
> هل يكبت الانسان
> شهواته؟
> هل نستطيع ان نلغي مشاعرنا ؟
> ...


*من الواضح أختي الحبيبة أن معلوماتك بحاجة لتعديل على الجانبين المسيحي والإسلامي .*
*نعم أنكر أن أغلب المسيحيين الذين لديهم مشاكل زوجية يلتفتون للحرام ، لأننا تعلمنا السمو فوق الشهوات وليس تحليلها والاستعباد لها ، لأن المسيح حررنا ، حرر الإنسان فينا .*


----------



## The Antiochian (8 مايو 2012)

*أنا أؤكد لك بأن معظم المسلمات يخبرننا علناً بحسدهن للمسيحية التي تأمن بأن زوجها لا يتزوج عليها ولا يطلقها ، وهناك مثل شائع لدى المسلمين وهو تعبير "زواج كنسي" للدلالة على أن زوجته هي حبه الوحيد والأبدي .*
*فمن الذي يحسد الآخر ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## The Antiochian (8 مايو 2012)

> ياصديق من حق الزوجة المتضررة
> ان تطلب الطلاق وتتزوج ايضا الرجل مأمور بالعدل والمبيت عند الاثنتان لذلك لايجبر
> الاسلام الزوجة على العيش رغما عنها وهي تشعر بالظلم من الزوج لذلك الشرع واضح
> وصريح



*يا أختي الغالية هذا معتقد قائم على الهم الجنسي وحسب ، وتحليل كل حالاته ، وليس على الحياة المشتركة والتفاهم والمحبة مثلما هو الحال لدينا .*

*ففي المسيحية إذا مرض أحد الزوجين وعحز عن واجبه فمن واجب الآخر أن يرعاه ويحفظ قدسية العلاقة بينهما ، وليس أن يتركه على فراش الموت ويطلق ويذهب لقضاء شهواته كالدواب .*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 مايو 2012)

*



هل يكبت الانسان شهواته؟
هل نستطيع ان نلغي مشاعرنا ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

نستطيع ان نتحكم فيها ونضبطها بدون كبت..




 بعدين كم من اسرة سعيدة تتكون من زوجات  ايضا هل تنفي وتجزم ان الشباب  المسحي )ليس الجميع بل الاغلب* الذي لايستطيع الزواج او التخلص من زوجته  فانه يلتفت للحرام لذلك ما اجمل ان يكون الرجل متمتعا بحقه الشرعي والمراة  كذلك بدل متكون وحيدة ومكبوتة تجد الرجل الذي يشبع رغباتها ويتولاها  برعايته

أنقر للتوسيع...


منطق خاطيء جدا، اولا يمكن أيضا لنفس الشاب ألا يتزوج أصلا ويزني!! فهل الزنى هنا محلل!!؟

حقه الشرعي كإنسان هو إمراة واحدة، المشكلة انكم تنظرون للمراة على أنها "جردل" و"مصفاه" لتفريغ الشهوة، تماماً كالمرحاض مع الإختلاف، فلو الرجل كان يريد اكثر من جردل فيأخذ إثنان او ثلاثة او اربعة!!!

طيب والسؤال المهم، لو عايز أكثر من 4 زوجات (جرادل) يعمل اية؟ يزني؟!!!

طالما السبب هو الشهوة فمن الذي قال ان الشهوة ستنتهي عند الرقم 4!! لماذا ليس 5 او 50 !!





يعني اقسم لك انني في مدرستي صديقتي  المسيحية تحسدني على الاسلام الذي ينظم علاقة الرجل والمراة والزواج فهي من  اربع سنين وهي معلقة ومش قاددرة تتطلق وتتزوج يعني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

ويوجد آلاف إن لم يكن ملاييين مشردون وووو لسهولة الطلاق وترك الاولاد ووو والزواج بأكثرم ن إمرأة وو!!

المشكلة في الإنسان وليس في المسيحيية.. فالغالبية العظمى تريد المسيحيية كفكر هنا، فمن من النساء تفرح وهى تعلم أن زوجها مع إمراة أخرى في الفراش!! وانها له منه 1/4 !!!

هل هذه مراة أم جزمة يلبسها في ايام معينة ثم يلقيها ليلبس غيرها!!





ياصديق من حق الزوجة المتضررة ان تطلب الطلاق

أنقر للتوسيع...

ولماذا لا يطلقها هو ويتزوج فقط بدلا من ان يتزوج وهو متزوج!!
ولماذا لا تتزوج هى أيضا 4 كما الرجل!!!
اين المساواة!!


*


----------



## leeza (9 مايو 2012)

*يا أختي الغالية هذا معتقد قائم على الهم الجنسي  وحسب ، وتحليل كل حالاته ، وليس على الحياة المشتركة والتفاهم والمحبة  مثلما هو الحال لدينا .*

*ففي المسيحية إذا مرض أحد الزوجين وعحز عن واجبه  فمن واجب الآخر أن يرعاه ويحفظ قدسية العلاقة بينهما ، وليس أن يتركه على  فراش الموت ويطلق ويذهب لقضاء شهواته كالدواب .
**ومن قال لك في الاسلام الرجل يترك زوجته دون علاج او دون رعاية لالا فالرجل لايتركها بل يرعاها ويتكفل بها ولو تزوج وهي على قيد الحياة ايضا يكرمها ويتقي الله فيها*​*نستطيع ان نتحكم فيها ونضبطها بدون كبت
**لا مستحيل الكبت لانه يولد الامراض النفسية والجسدية مفيش حد بيكتم شهواته ويكون سوي وسليم وياريت حد يكون صريح وصادق مع نفسه ومع الغير ويقول*​*حقه  الشرعي كإنسان هو إمراة واحدة، المشكلة انكم تنظرون للمراة على أنها "جردل"  و"مصفاه" لتفريغ الشهوة، تماماً كالمرحاض مع الإختلاف، فلو الرجل كان يريد  اكثر من جردل فيأخذ إثنان او ثلاثة او اربعة!!!

طيب والسؤال المهم، لو عايز أكثر من 4 زوجات (جرادل) يعمل اية؟ يزني؟!!!

طالما السبب هو الشهوة فمن الذي قال ان الشهوة ستنتهي عند الرقم 4!! لماذا ليس 5 او 50 !!
**لا لا ننظر نحن المسلمون على ان المراة جردل ابدا بل المراة معززة مكرمة بعدين مبتحصلش انو يتزوج اربعة وعايز الخامسة لانو مش ممكن تحصل أقولك لو عايز الخامسة يطلق واحدة من الاربعة ويتزوج الخامسة بس مبتحصلش ولايتزوج الرجل الا واحدة او اثنتين اذا حصل شيء يجبره على الزواج باخرى بدل من الزنا كثير كثير من الرجال الذين عندهم ظروف وعندهم مشكلة في العلاقة مع مراته ويذهب لطرق اخرى غير شرعية*
*المراة معززة ومكرمة في الاسلام*​*ويوجد آلاف إن لم يكن ملاييين مشردون وووو لسهولة الطلاق وترك الاولاد ووو والزواج بأكثرم ن إمرأة وو!!*
*لا لا المشردين بيكونوا اولاد زنى أو الوالدين توفوا
صدقني انا شايفة ودارسة الموضوع مش اولاد مسلمين 
ولماذا لا يطلقها هو ويتزوج فقط بدلا من ان يتزوج وهو متزوج!!
 ولماذا لا تتزوج هى أيضا 4 كما الرجل!!!*
 اين المساواة!!
بالنسبة لموضوع تعدد المراة لاربع ازواج مثل الرجل
هذا محرم لماذا؟ لانهالمراة تحمل ولو تزوجت باكثر من واحد ضاعت الانساب واختلط الدم
*من هو الاب هنا؟ لذلك سبحان الله حكيم 
بعدين انا فقط اناقش ولا اهاجم 
والحمدلله على نعمة الاسلام*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 مايو 2012)

> *لا  مستحيل الكبت لانه يولد الامراض النفسية والجسدية مفيش حد بيكتم شهواته  ويكون سوي وسليم وياريت حد يكون صريح وصادق مع نفسه ومع الغير ويقول*


يا استاذة ركزي، بقول "بدون كبت"..



> *لا لا ننظر نحن المسلمون على ان المراة جردل ابدا بل المراة معززة مكرمة*


أنتي إنسانة طيبة ولا تعرفي الحقيقة، إليكي هذه السلسلة الموثقة من المصادر الإسلامية الصحيحة لتعرفي ما هو وضع المرأة في الإسلام:

*
المرأة في الاسلام (1) وَاهْجُرُوهُنَّ فِي الْمَضَاجِعِ وَاضْرِبُوهُنّ* *
المرأة في الاسلام (2) مجبرة علي مباشرة زوجها* *
المرأة في الاسلام (3) المرأة المسلمة شؤم* *
المرأة في الاسلام (4) ناقصة عقل .. و شهادتها نصف شهادة الرجل* *
المرأة في الاسلام (5) تؤدي الي الهلاك تجلب الخراب* *
المرأة في الاسلام (6) مثل الكلب و الحمار* *
المرأة في الاسلام (7) تقبل في صورة شيطان* *
المرأة في الاسلام (8) عورة .. و اذا خرجت استشرفها الشيطان* *
المرأة في الاسلام (9) تسجد لزوجها* *
المرأة في الاسلام (10) تلتزم حافة الطريق* *
المرأة في الاسلام (11) النساء فتنة* *
المرأة في الاسلام (12) دخولها للجنة مرهون برضا زوجها عنها* *
المرأة في الاسلام (13) يطلقها الرجل اذا كرهها ابوه* *
المرأة في الاسلام (14) يدعي عليها الحور العين* *
 المرأة في الاسلام (15) تخضع للرجل حتي في العبادة* *
المرأة في الاسلام (16) عوجاء كالضلع المخلوقة منه* *
المرأة في الاسلام (17) اذا كانت عاقر فـ ليس لها قيمة* *
المرأة في الاسلام (18) سفيهة ويجب الحجر عليها* *
المرأة في الاسلام (19) علق لها السوط حتي تراه

*


> * بعدين مبتحصلش انو يتزوج اربعة وعايز الخامسة لانو مش ممكن تحصل*


*
مبتحصلش لأنه مش ممكن يحصل!!!
هل هذا كلام يعقل!!

*


> *أقولك لو عايز الخامسة يطلق واحدة من الاربعة ويتزوج الخامسة*


*
وأولادها؟ لمجرد انه شهوته زيادة، يطلق واحدة ويرميها زي الكلبة؟

طيب وليه مايتجوزش واحدة فقط ولما يحب يتجوز الثانية يطلق الأولى؟؟!!!

وليه مش أكتر من 4؟

وهل لو حب يتجوز السادسة هايطلق واحدة من الأربعة اللي على زمته؟

يعني كأنهم مجموعة من جزم، يأخذ واحدة ثم يرميها، ثم يأخذ أخرى ثم يرميها، ما اعظم هذا التكريم!

*


> *بس مبتحصلش*


*
اشمعنا بتحصل أنه يتزوج 4؟؟؟

*


> *ولايتزوج الرجل الا واحدة او اثنتين*


*
وليه 2؟

ليه مش 15؟

*


> *اذا حصل شيء يجبره على الزواج باخرى بدل من الزنا*


*
وأيضا نفس الأمر لو متزوج 4، يتزوج الخامسة لكي لا يزني!!

*


> *كثير كثير من الرجال الذين عندهم ظروف وعندهم مشكلة في العلاقة مع مراته ويذهب لطرق اخرى غير شرعية*


*
وهذه الطرق فقط تكون بعد المرة الأولى والثانية والثالثة ولا تكون بعد الرابعة!!!؟

*


> * المراة معززة ومكرمة في الاسلام*


*
واضح!

*


> *لا لا المشردين بيكونوا اولاد زنى أو الوالدين توفوا*


*
كلامك خاطيء، المشردين الذين تركهم أبيهم وأمهم لم تلقهم التعليم المناسب والمراعاة الكاملة ولا يوجد أب حازم فيخرجون مشوهون للدنيا..

*


> *هذا محرم لماذا؟ لانهالمراة تحمل ولو تزوجت باكثر من واحد ضاعت الانساب واختلط الدم*


*
أولا: نحن نناقش الرغبة في الإكثار من الجنس الأخر لكي لا تزني فلا تغيري الموضوع
ثانيا: يمكن نسب الإبن للأم فقط...بدلا من الرجل..
*


> * من هو الاب هنا؟ لذلك سبحان الله حكيم *


*
ليس مهم أن يكون معروف أبيه، ممكن ان يكون امه، شيء عادي جدا.


*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (9 مايو 2012)

هنا تبرز مسألتان أو حالتان :
الأولى : إذا عرض للزوجة عارض كمرض شديد أقعدها فمنعها من المباشرة الزوجية 
فماذا على الزوج أن يفعل فى تلك الحال ؟
وقد أعياه (الصبر ) ، وألجأه الشوق فى فعل مايفعل الرجال ؟

الثانية :استحالة الحياة الزوجية بين زوجين مسيحيين ، وقد فشلت كل مساعى الصلح من الأهل والكنيسة  ، وأضحى تنافر الطباع وسوء المعاملة والعشرة هو الغالب  
حتى تركت المرأة عش الزوجية وذهبت إلى بيت أبيها 
فقيل للرجل ليس ثم طلاق فى المسيحية 
فاستجاب 
بيد أنه يريد حلا 
فقيل له : ليس ثمت طلاق إلا لعلة الزنا 
فأناب
لكن الصبر قد أعياه 
والشوق قد بلغ مداه 
واراد بلوغ مايبلغه الرجال !


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 مايو 2012)

*



الأولى : إذا عرض للزوجة عارض كمرض شديد أقعدها فمنعها من المباشرة الزوجية 
فماذا على الزوج أن يفعل فى تلك الحال ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *
> وقد أعياه (الصبر ) ، وألجأه الشوق فى فعل مايفعل الرجال ؟* *
> *


*
نفس ما تفعله المرأة عندما يحدث لزوجها **نفس الحدث..




الثانية :استحالة الحياة الزوجية بين  زوجين مسيحيين ، وقد فشلت كل مساعى الصلح من الأهل والكنيسة  ، وأضحى تنافر  الطباع وسوء المعاملة والعشرة هو الغالب  
حتى تركت المرأة عش الزوجية وذهبت إلى بيت أبيها 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *
> فقيل للرجل ليس ثم طلاق فى المسيحية * *
> فاستجاب * *
> بيد أنه يريد حلا * *
> ...


*
**المشكلة بين إثنين سيتعرضون لنفس الشيء وليس للرجل فقط، فماذا لو كانت المرأة أصحبت لا تحب زوجها وخصوصا في المعاشرة الزوجية، فهل هذا دافع لأن تزني!
*


----------



## MaRiNa G (9 أغسطس 2012)

موضوع هام 
يثار كثيرا هذه الايام


----------



## المهندي (11 أغسطس 2012)

*تعدد الزوجات احيانا يكون اجباريا حسب الكتاب المقدس (شريعه مخلوع النعل)*

*فمثلا لو رجعنا لي الشاهد الكتابي :*
*التثنية 25
5 اذا سكن اخوة معا ومات واحد منهم وليس له ابن فلا تصر امرأة الميت الى خارج لرجل اجنبي. اخو زوجها يدخل عليها ويتخذها لنفسه زوجة ويقوم لها بواجب اخي الزوج. 6 والبكر الذي تلده يقوم باسم اخيه الميت لئلا يمحى اسمه من اسرائيل .*

*من الشاهد اعلاه نعرف ان اخو الميت يتزوج امراه اخيه وينجب منها *

*مادا لو كان اخو الميت متزوج فالنص لم يحدد هل الدي يتزوج امراه اخيه اعزبا او متزوجا *

*فادا كان الاخ متزوج فهو مجبور علي التعدد او تعدد الزوجات *

*زوجته الاصليه + زوجه اخيه ونري من الشاهد انه لا يستطيع رفض عدم الزواج من امراه اخيه *

*ادا القول بان التعدد لم يامره به الرب هو خطأ فادح علاوه علي عدم وجود نص صريح بدلك *

*فلو فرضنا ان لرجل سبعه اخوه متزوجون وقتلوا هؤلاء الاخوه السبعه وليس لهم دريه ادا الرجل مجبور علي الزواج من زوجات اخوته السبعه *

*يعني التعدد يكون احيانا اجباريا في الكتاب المقدس فكيف يكون دنبا ؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 أغسطس 2012)

> *تعدد الزوجات احيانا يكون اجباريا حسب الكتاب المقدس (شريعه مخلوع النعل)*


لا يوجد في النص أن الزواج إجبارياً ولا يوجد في النص ما يقول بتعدد الزوجات أصلا إذ أن النص لم يتكلم عن رجل متزوج بالفعل.. وعليه فالنص لا يوجد به ما تقله أنت بل هو من عندك.



> *مادا لو كان اخو الميت متزوج فالنص لم يحدد هل الدي يتزوج امراه اخيه اعزبا او متزوجا *


وطالما لم يحدد فكيف يكون تعدد وكيف يوجد إجبار؟



> *فادا كان الاخ متزوج فهو مجبور علي التعدد او تعدد الزوجات *


الموضوع ليس فيه "إذا"، أنت ادعيت شيء ولم تقدم عليه دليلا بل أنك بنفسك تعترف أن النص لا يوجد به ما قلته.



> *زوجته الاصليه + زوجه اخيه ونري من الشاهد انه لا يستطيع رفض عدم الزواج من امراه اخيه *


اين هذا في الشاهد؟ هناك فرق بين أنك لا ترى من الشاهد تحديد لهذا الأمر، وانك ترى من الشاهد انه "لا يستطيع" فأن جاء هذا الكلام في الشاهد (أي انه لا يستطيع)؟ من عندك فقط.



> *ادا القول بان التعدد لم يامره به الرب هو خطأ فادح علاوه علي عدم وجود نص صريح بدلك *


الأخطاء الفادحة أظهرناها لك في كلامك، علاوة على أن التعدد هو الإستنثناء للقاعدة الاولى "أدم وحواء" وعليه فلم تورد نص بتشريع التعدد (حتى لو أخذنا بهذا الفهم الخاص بك) ..



> *فلو فرضنا ان لرجل سبعه اخوه متزوجون وقتلوا هؤلاء الاخوه السبعه وليس لهم دريه ادا الرجل مجبور علي الزواج من زوجات اخوته السبعه *
> 
> *يعني التعدد يكون احيانا اجباريا في الكتاب المقدس فكيف يكون دنبا ؟*


سؤالك به تلبيس، أو عدم فهم منك، وانا أرجح الثانية..

دعني أشرح لك على إعتبار انك لم تفهم، الذنب يكون في الزواج في حالة منع التعدد، فلو أخذنا بفكرتك -على علتها- فهذا يكون إستثناء وبالتالي فلا ذنب في هذا الوضع الطاريء فقط، وبالتالي يظل ذنباً إذ لا يوجد تشريع بالتعدد أصلاً (إلا هذا وفق فهمك).. وعليه فسؤالك لا محل له من الإعراب.


----------



## المهندي (11 أغسطس 2012)

> دعني أشرح لك على إعتبار انك لم تفهم، الذنب يكون في الزواج في حالة منع التعدد، فلو أخذنا بفكرتك -على علتها- فهذا يكون إستثناء وبالتالي فلا ذنب في هذا الوضع الطاريء فقط، وبالتالي يظل ذنباً إذ لا يوجد تشريع بالتعدد أصلاً (إلا هذا وفق فهمك).. وعليه فسؤالك لا محل له من الإعراب.


 
لايوجد نص صريح بالتعدد في الكتاب المقدس وفي نفس الوقت لا يوجد نص صريح بانه دنب وفي الحاله الاستثنائيه هده يمكن ان يحدث تعدد 

والاقرب ان التعدد ليس دنبا في اصله لمادا ؟
لان الاب لا يمكن ان يشرع شيئا اصله دنب ففي حاله مخلوع النعل يمكن ان يحدث تعدد استثنائي حسب قولك فكيف لا يكون التعدد هنا ليس دنبا وفي غيره من المواضع دنب 

لا يوجد يا مولكا نص صريح بمنع التعدد وخير مثال زواج الانبياء باكثر من واحده 
والكتاب ملئ بالشواهد علي دلك


----------



## Abdel Messih (11 أغسطس 2012)

> لايوجد نص صريح بالتعدد في الكتاب المقدس وفي نفس الوقت لا يوجد نص صريح بانه دنب وفي الحاله الاستثنائيه هده يمكن ان يحدث تعدد


طالما يوجد نصوص تقول بأن للزوج زوجة واحدة كهذا النص :
[Q-BIBLE]
Gen 2:24  لذلك يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامراته ويكونان جسدا واحدا. 
[/Q-BIBLE]
فإذا من يُخالف كلام الكتاب فهذه معصية !!



> لا يوجد يا مولكا نص صريح بمنع التعدد وخير مثال زواج الانبياء باكثر من واحده
> والكتاب ملئ بالشواهد علي دلك


يوجد و وُضع النص قبلاً
اما بالنسبة لتعدد الزواج عند الانبياء فطالما خالف كلام الكتاب فهو خطية , فالكتاب قال لا تزن , و داود زنى , فلا يعنى هذا ان الكتاب أوصى بالزنا , أنما داود اخطأ !!


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 أغسطس 2012)

> لايوجد نص صريح بالتعدد في الكتاب المقدس


جميل جدا، إذن بَطُلَ إحتجاجك وثبت بطلان قولك في ردك قبل السابق في الموضوع بوجوب التعدد إجباريا في هذه الحالة تبعا للنص، حيث لم يأت في النص ما إدعتيه مفترياً، وقد طلبت منك ان تستخرج لنا هذا الكلام من النص فتركت كل تعليقي وعلقت على أخر جزء منه، فشكراً.



> وفي نفس الوقت لا يوجد نص صريح بانه دنب


في البداية، أنت لا يمكنك ان تحكم في وجود نص صريح أو غير صريح، فانت مسلم وغير مسموح له بالتدخل في عقيدة غيرك، هذا قولا واحداً، أما ثانيا، فنحن نمتلك ما يكفينا تماماً في هذا الصدد..




> وفي الحاله الاستثنائيه هده يمكن ان يحدث تعدد


إذن، أنت اعترفت انها "إستثنائية" ومن هذا تكون قد إعترفت أنه لا مجال للتعدد "بتشريع" إلا في هذه الحالة "الإستثنائية". فشكرا مرةً أخرى.



> والاقرب ان التعدد ليس دنبا في اصله لمادا ؟


"الأقرب" هذه لا تقال في قسم الرد على الشبهات، فهو ليس قسم لدار الإفتاء ولا للفقهاء! فرجاء أن لا تتكلم فهذا المنطق مرة أخرى لانه يدفعي للطرد المباشر لعدم إحترام علمية القسم.

للرد: لكي يكون ذنب لابد أن يكون هناك تشريع به، وطالما لم تورد تشريع به فهو يظل شيء خارج عن التشريع الإلهي وبالتالي فهو  أمر بشري بحت.



> لان الاب لا يمكن ان يشرع شيئا اصله دنب ففي حاله مخلوع  النعل يمكن ان يحدث تعدد استثنائي حسب قولك فكيف لا يكون التعدد هنا ليس  دنبا وفي غيره من المواضع دنب


هذا ما شرحته لك فعلا! والغريب انك لم تعلق عليه بل أعتدت شرح السؤال!

هنا يوجد تشريع يشرع هذا الفعل وعليه فهو ليس ذنباً فقد حُلَّ..
في الباقي لا يوجد تشريع وبالتالي فهو أمر بشري بالنسبة لك وبالنسبة لنا (المسيحيين) هو ذنب.

هل هذا صعب الفهم عليك؟



> لا يوجد يا مولكا نص صريح بمنع التعدد وخير مثال زواج الانبياء باكثر من واحده


على فرض صحة كلامك: كيف يوجد نص صريح يمنع التعدد بينما لا يوجد أصلا ما يحلله!!؟ لم يوجد نص يحلل لكي يوجد نص يحرم... هذا عن هذا الامر تحديداً.


زواج الانبياء لا علاقة له بالتحليل ولا التحريم، فالأنبياء أيضا في الكتاب المقدس بعضهم مثل داؤود قد زنى فهل فعلته هذه بحد ذاتها تستشهد بها علينا أنها مشرعة لأن فاعلها هو نبي؟! منطق سقيم!



> والكتاب ملئ بالشواهد علي دلك


نعرف كتابنا وكتابك أفضل منك فلا حاجة لهذه الجملة..


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 أغسطس 2012)

ثواني، أخي عبد المسيح..


----------

